# Sportex Turbo Kev Pike ab € 179,90



## HWB-Shop (12. Mai 2005)

Achtung - bis zum 20igsten unbedingt zugreifen !


:q *Sportex Turbo Kev Pike ab € 179,90*

:q *Sportex Three Light 360 cm/WG 45g nur € 149,99*



www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/sonderangebote/index.html


----------

